# Buying now!! We are currently looking for Skyline and GTR models.



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Working within the .gov guidleines we are out buying. Whether its an unfinished project, accident damaged, unloved garage dweller or a pristine jaw dropper please drop us a PM.

We ask for PM messages only to protect the seller/owner from potential scammers being made aware of your car.

The GTR Heritage Centre is one of the UK's longest trading specialists in all things GTR. We have excellent links with Japan, NISSAN and many tuner's from around the world.

You can follow our company on FB where we repair/service/restore everything GTR and Skyline.

Quality and Professionalism is our assurance. 1000's of happy customers over 2 decades cant be wrong.


----------



## Chris_Gojira (Oct 1, 2012)

I did email + PM you guys several times but never heard anything back about my unfinished project car.
PM me if you're still interested.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Transport is the big problem Chris. Been abroad and a project makes transportation fee's heavy


----------



## Chris_Gojira (Oct 1, 2012)

davew said:


> Transport is the big problem Chris. Been abroad and a project makes transportation fee's heavy


I'm in NL and make many trips to the UK. For the right buying price I can always deliver it to you guys


----------

